# Ингаляция малыша



## kiramir879 (16 Мар 2011)

Пара вопросов. Буду рад, если поможете. 1. Со скольки месяцев можно ингалировать малыша (от простуды) 2. Чем лучше ингалировать?


----------



## Kotenok (16 Мар 2011)

Во-первых, все назначения делает врач.
Во-вторых, препарат и дозировку так же должен назначить врач.
Вывод, вызываем педиатра и решаем с ним эти вопросы.


----------

